# commute from centerville Fremont to Mountain View tips?



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Planning to ride from ACE train station in centerville Fremont to Mountain View via Dumbarton bridge. I've heard there is a bike path on the bridge but would have no idea how to approach it. Are there any good bike path maps available?


----------



## DasMud (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't know of any maps without digging a bit, but I'm pretty sure that Thornton Blvd connects with Marshlands Rd, which leads to the bike path along the Bridge. Check the Google maps for the area and it should be reasonably easy to plot out. I'll be riding that tomorrow as well, so if I'm wrong perhaps we'll be lost together


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

I hope it's not too windy! I need to get from Fremont to Mountain view in 1h:18m!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

You can also take ACE to Santa Clara and then the light rail to Mountain View.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, light rail is the least preferable option. I normally do take ACE to Great America and bike to MV. It's pretty easy to beat light rail on a bike.


----------

